# Solved: Self-Assigned IP address



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron 530s desktop running Vista SP2. When I attempt to get online using a cable or a wireless USB adapter I get a self-assigned IP Address. When I manually add an IP and DNS addresses I can't get online also. 
I have removed my security software (webroot) and have disabled Windows Firewall.
The same ethernet connection works on another one of my computers fine.

What can I do so I get back online using either a cable or wirelessly?

Thank you for looking.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you removed webroot with a removal tool

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Webroot Removal Tool *
How to uninstall Webroot
after using add/remove 
After you have created your System Restore Point, download and save the Webroot CleanWDF.exe firewall driver and legacy Webroot Desktop Firewall Removal/Cleanup tool to your Desktop by clicking here, or by copying and pasting the following URL into your Internet browser's address bar: http://download.webroot.com/CleanWDF.exe
http://www5.nohold.net/Webroot/ukp.aspx?pid=2&login=1&usertext=removal&donelr=1#
http://www5.nohold.net/Webroot/ukp.aspx?pid=2&ruleid=157
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

also try a tcp/ip reset - see below

re manual IP - lets see a ipconfig /all with the settings set to auto

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you etaf.

I ran the Webroot removal tool.

Thanks again for your help.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>

--------------------------

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Office-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : -9B-39-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : f0::871:cd2:4c07:993%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.146.51(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 36647875
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-000F-D1-9B-39-18

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8-5B4747935
D56}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What manual IP addresses are you adding? Are they in the router's list of active IP's or the router's gateway? Is the IP for your machine or for the router connection? Do you have a DNS address configured in the router already? What DNS servers are you trying to use?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Access is denied.


 you are getting this error on the tcp/ip reset

goto the device manager and uninstal the Ethernet adapter - reboot the PC and allow windows to detect new hardware and re-install the adapter , drivers, which will also redo the tcp/ip bindings 
then do a another tcp/ip reset and see if that now works with out giving the * Access is denied.* error


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you Elvandil.

192.168.1.108.
Yes.
For my machine.
Yes.
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you etaf.

After following your instructions I still get the access denied message.

Any other suggestions would be truly appreciated. Thanks again for your help and support.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats the only thing I have seen that resolves that error message

you are logging on as an administrator

have you tried safemode with networking 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router accosiated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

or updating the drivers from the Dell Website - whats your service tag number - should be written on the PC somewhere

this link may help
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/usgen1

heres a link to the LAN driver 
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...rFileFormats?DriverId=719HJ&FileId=2731097675

it may be worth installing that driver and see what happens


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you again etaf.


I have re-installed the drivers with any change.

I am using an administrator account.

I will boot into safe mode with networking and report back.


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I get the same result in safe mode with networking.

I get a self-assigned IP address.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think the access denied is the issue and we need to fix that 

try uninstalling and rebooting the adapter in safe mode 

also try the tcp/ip reset in safemode 

tellus if you are still getting the "access denied! error


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks again etaf.

I did as requested and I still get an access denied error.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not sure what else to suggest other than a reformat

do you have any Vista CDs at all

maybe try a sfc scannow 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for all your support etaf.

I decided to change out the drive and start all over.

Many thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

let us know how you get on


----------

